# Need help with my 2.7t



## A6QUATTROA6 (May 1, 2009)

I am having a problem with my 2000 A6 2.7t. I changed the timing belt and water pump and every since if I am sitting still too long with the A/C on it will begin to run hot. How can I prevent this?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you verified that the engine's mechanical fan is always spinning when the engine is running and the electric auxiliary fan(s) switches on whenever the A/C is switched on?


----------



## A6QUATTROA6 (May 1, 2009)

The Fan for the A/C condensor comes on and the clutch fan is running. The auxillary fan on the passenger side is not. What controls that fan?


----------



## A6QUATTROA6 (May 1, 2009)

I heard there is a sensor for this fan that is prone to going bad. Does anyone know where I could find that sensor?


----------

